# Form 1393 Electronic application form



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

The document check list on:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

says- 
"Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation)."

I did not get link to any such form in my invitation letter.

Also, I went ahead and did the application, and I still can't find a link to this form.

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Log on to Skillselect

Your EOI status will be invited and there will be a button to lodge the application

it will take you to Immigration website, where you can create an account and proceed to fill an e-Form and pay the fees at the end.

That e-Form you will be filling is Form 1393


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Log on to Skillselect
> 
> Your EOI status will be invited and there will be a button to lodge the application
> 
> ...


oh so I filled it, paid the fees but didn't realize that was what was called Form 1393. 

Even the application PDF doesn't say it being 1393.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> oh so I filled it, paid the fees but didn't realize that was what was called Form 1393.
> 
> Even the application PDF doesn't say it being 1393.


technically it is that form  don't worry .... there is no separate form on its own called 1393 and filling and paying means you satisfied this requirement already.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Dear all please help urgent:
> Related to form 1221
> There are many question i can not answer it :
> 1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> ...


Form 1221 is generic (not just for PR visas)

1- Migration
2- N/A
3- N/A
4- N/A
5- N/A
6- Yes
7- List them ! 
80 List them
9- This part is for student visas. Read the form properly and the "skip" instructions


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help
1)so what can i do leave this questions blank or write N/A

2)Another question related to the photo i have degital photo so i can not write my name on it it is soft copy not hard copy .

3)Also inform me i required to complete form 80 or not


TheExpatriate said:


> Form 1221 is generic (not just for PR visas)
> 
> 1- Migration
> 2- N/A
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Thank you very much for your help
> 1)so what can i do leave this questions blank or write N/A
> 
> 2)Another question related to the photo i have degital photo so i can not write my name on it it is soft copy not hard copy .
> ...


actually in the form, some questions will ask you (Yes/No) and then direct you to skip to Question X based on that answer


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> actually in the form, some questions will ask you (Yes/No) and then direct you to skip to Question X based on that answer


2)Another question related to the photo i have degital photo so i can not write my name on it it is soft copy not hard copy .

3)Also inform me i required to complete form 80 or not


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> 2)Another question related to the photo i have degital photo so i can not write my name on it it is soft copy not hard copy .
> 
> 3)Also inform me i required to complete form 80 or not


what photo???


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> what photo???


They have asked to upload a photo with name as label. I also have same question about photo. 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> They have asked to upload a photo with name as label. I also have same question about photo.
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


a photo without a name is fine


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

what the things/documents to upload with 1393 electronic application form.
Looking forward to the help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

afd said:


> what the things/documents to upload with 1393 electronic application form.
> Looking forward to the help


nothing ...... just fill it, pay, then after that you will get the checklist which you will have more than enough time to fulfill


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> nothing ...... just fill it, pay, then after that you will get the checklist which you will have more than enough time to fulfill


Thanks a lot for the prompt reply


----------



## feroza hudwani (May 22, 2015)

*Visa fee*

I want to ask that what other ways besides credit card i can pay visa fee for Skilled Nominated visa 190. Can i pay via Demand draft? as my credit card does n't have limit of $3520.
Please reply.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

feroza hudwani said:


> I want to ask that what other ways besides credit card i can pay visa fee for Skilled Nominated visa 190. Can i pay via Demand draft? as my credit card does n't have limit of $3520.
> Please reply.


You can buy Travel card in AUD currency from your local bank. It is prepaid card


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

What information I need handy before start filling online form 1393? Is there any PDF available which I can refer for information needed


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> What information I need handy before start filling online form 1393? Is there any PDF available which I can refer for information needed


if something isn't ready you can always save and return to resume it later


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> if something isn't ready you can always save and return to resume it later


Thanks.


----------

